# Pagan Furry Forum



## NovaMetatail (Aug 14, 2010)

Sorry for being gone so long. I was sorting things out. Anyway, I have created a forum for all furries who are pagans or interested. Feel free to take a look. In need of members.


http://paganfurries.10.forumer.com


Thanks!



-TheFeatheredOne


----------



## Lobar (Aug 14, 2010)

Nobody goes pagan anymore now that it's relatively acceptable to stop believing in gods entirely :V


----------



## Pine (Aug 14, 2010)

the only fur I know that is Pagan is Ralliron, but he's at basic training so u gotta wait a few weeks to contact him.


----------



## Aden (Aug 14, 2010)

TheFeatheredOne said:


> Sorry for being gone so long.


 
I can't forgive you. I don't want to get hurt again.


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 14, 2010)

At least you aren't a *wiccan*


----------



## lupinealchemist (Aug 14, 2010)

I dabble every now and then. I just don't know what I would need it for. I might check it out sometime.


----------



## ShayneBear (Aug 15, 2010)

8-bit said:


> At least you aren't a *wiccan*


 
not entirely sure what to say to that... -is Wiccan-


----------



## Usarise (Aug 15, 2010)

Hmmm when I checked this thread out, a while back, the forum only had one user.   I suspect this thread is just an ad for the OP's new forum he/she made.


----------



## Lobar (Aug 15, 2010)

ShayneBear said:


> not entirely sure what to say to that... -is Wiccan-


 
Wiccans are infamous for being unable to take a joke.  Sorry man.


----------



## Usarise (Aug 15, 2010)

Lobar said:


> Wiccans are infamous for being unable to take a joke. Sorry man.



Never heard this stereotype before actually...

I kind of want to convert to wiccan because I like the whole belief system and rituals but.....  I'm atheist, so I would just be going along for the ride if I did.


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 15, 2010)

ShayneBear said:


> not entirely sure what to say to that... -is Wiccan-


 
The only thing wiccans are good for is trapping ghost witches and Tim Curry in books  :V


----------



## lupinealchemist (Aug 15, 2010)

8-bit said:


> The only thing wiccans are good for is trapping ghost witches and Tim Curry in books  :V


That movie was entertaining.


----------



## Odd (Aug 16, 2010)

There's a furry forum for everything these days. [_Fill in the Blank_] Furry Forum now open!


----------



## ArielMT (Aug 16, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Hmmm when I checked this thread out, a while back, the forum only had one user.   I suspect this thread is just an ad for the OP's new forum he/she made.



I noticed that, too.  The light text on light background with sprinkles didn't help in discovering this, though.



8-bit said:


> The only thing wiccans are good for is trapping ghost witches and Tim Curry in books  :V


 
I knew it was a joke, but I didn't get it until this post.


----------



## Smelge (Aug 16, 2010)

"Hey guys, I took a hobby like furries and applied it to a half-assed religion in the hopes of further denominating a horribly fractured fandom. Horray!"

Otherwise known as:

"I see you are already on a forum with people, so why not join my far better forum with very few people instead." Because advertising your forum on someone elses is completely the way to go.

Holy shit, I actually looked at your forum.

26 whole sections in it, one entire member. Good fucking going there. You are aware that when you start a forum, you have a few sections, then expand them into more specialised subjects as needed. Seriously? What thoughts are going through your head? You felt the need to make something that would work well for thousands of members, but you've overstretched yourself by trying to have a fully-formed forum without any of that nasty growing thing. Or any actual members.

Why would you feel the need to start a forum with a specific 18+ roleplaying section? And a whole subsection dedicated to plush toys, and presumably how much you like poking holes in them with your dick.

And really? "The Dumpster"? For all bad threads. I assume people will just have to post straight in there rather than in the specific sections, seeing as how I can't see anything but rubbish coming from this.



			
				Pagan Forum Rules said:
			
		

> Trolling and hate posts are prohibited! If you don't like furries, then do not join. You will be banned.



Fantastic, so we can tell you that pagan is shit then? That's not against the rules.


----------



## Riv (Aug 16, 2010)

As a furry forum administrator myself, I have a friendly suggestion;

Try and figure out if there are any interested furries before you start the forum. For example, make a thread on FAF, "Any pagan furs out there?" Then invite those who expressed interest. When I started the General Time-Wasting Forum, it was with the understanding that the recently cancelled "General Time-Wasting Thread" had dozens of rabidly dedicated members already. So thanks to that, we had 18 members on our second day, and 68 members today, just a few weeks later.


----------



## Willow (Aug 16, 2010)

Riv said:


> As a furry forum administrator myself, I have a friendly suggestion;
> 
> Try and figure out if there are any interested furries before you start the forum. For example, make a thread on FAF, "Any pagan furs out there?" Then invite those who expressed interest. When I started the General Time-Wasting Forum, it was with the understanding that the recently cancelled "General Time-Wasting Thread" had dozens of rabidly dedicated members already. So thanks to that, we had 18 members on our second day, and 68 members today, just a few weeks later.


 Thing is though, shout out threads aren't really advised here. 

The time wasting forum is a bit different because there were already people who would have joined up when it started...and I'm just now noticing the orange spots are paws. :?


----------



## Riv (Aug 16, 2010)

Willow said:


> Thing is though, shout out threads aren't really advised here.
> 
> The time wasting forum is a bit different because there were already people who would have joined up when it started...and I'm just now noticing the orange spots are paws. :?


 
True, but it's probably not as frowned upon as an advertisement thread. And yeah, that's what I was getting at, with the "rabid fans" comment.


----------



## Smelge (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm amazed that this thread got approved for posting in here.

Whoever did that should have their fingers cut off for crimes against sanity.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Aug 16, 2010)

Smelge said:


> "Hey guys, I took a hobby like furries and applied it to a half-assed religion in the hopes of further denominating a horribly fractured fandom. Horray!"
> 
> Otherwise known as:
> 
> ...



That bad, huh? So much for looking at it. Oh well.


----------



## Smelge (Aug 16, 2010)

lupinealchemist said:


> That bad, huh? So much for looking at it. Oh well.


 
That forum is like fucking Pripyat after Chernobyl, but where nobody actually moved into it first. There's plenty of room to move in and make yourself at home, but going to the place to start with is pretty much a glowy death-sentence.


----------



## Alsation21 (Aug 16, 2010)

Interesting idea and yeah I'm an Celtic Pagan


----------



## Smelge (Aug 16, 2010)

Alsation21 said:


> Interesting idea and yeah I'm an Celtic Pagan


 Well, I hope the two of you are happy together. Split equally between the userbase, you have a whole 13 subforums each. What other forum can boast such luxury?


----------



## Alsation21 (Aug 16, 2010)

Smelge said:


> Well, I hope the two of you are happy together. Split equally between the userbase, you have a whole 13 subforums each. What other forum can boast such luxury?



Indeed and I would not turn down an co-admin or moderator offer


----------



## ArielMT (Aug 16, 2010)

Maybe it's just me, but furry and Paganism are two independent aspects of my life, each treated with radically different degrees of personal importance, and I'm not sure they would mix together well, especially on the same forum.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Aug 16, 2010)

Can't really take a Pagan forum seriously when it involves plushophilia and adult roleplaying.


----------



## Alsation21 (Aug 16, 2010)

lupinealchemist said:


> Can't really take a Pagan forum seriously when it involves plushophilia and adult roleplaying.



Remember it's only half Furry  lol


----------



## Smelge (Aug 16, 2010)

If you're a pagan, go to a pagan forum. If you're a furry and a pagan, go to two different forums. If you start making forums combining varied and stupid combinations, you'll end up with thousands of forums for every fucking different set of hobbies.


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 16, 2010)

Alsation21 said:


> Remember it's only half Furry  lol


 thus the furry side ruined teh forum :V


----------



## Alsation21 (Aug 16, 2010)

Smelge said:


> If you're a pagan, go to a pagan forum. If you're a furry and a pagan, go to two different forums. If you start making forums combining varied and stupid combinations, you'll end up with thousands of forums for every fucking different set of hobbies.



You know Celtic pagans from my knowledge, the druids. They worshipped different Gods some of which were associated with different animals, thus while strange making an furry pagan forum somewhat reasonably possible.


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 16, 2010)

lol, paganism.

Thanks for all the holidays, now GTFO :V


----------



## Smelge (Aug 16, 2010)

Alsation21 said:


> You know Celtic pagans from my knowledge, the druids. They worshipped different Gods some of which were associated with different animals, thus while strange making an furry pagan forum somewhat reasonably possible.


 
And while we are at it, let's have a furry-hindu forum because they have elephant gods.

Ooh, or a furry-egyptian forum because Set and Bast and so on.

The point is, you can go "Oh, let's mix hobby 1 with hobby 2/religion and have a specialised forum". In itself, not that bad. There'll be people out there with those two interests. Probably not many, but a few. But to come up with furry/subsect forum, then kit it out with more forums and subforums than one of the larger forums for just plain furry, it get's completely fucking retarded. If you are making a forum, make sure there is actually people enough to make it worthwhile, otherwise it's just a waste of bandwidth and another black mark for furries being stupid.


----------



## ArielMT (Aug 16, 2010)

Smelge said:


> And while we are at it, let's have a furry-hindu forum because they have elephant gods.
> 
> Ooh, or a furry-egyptian forum because Set and Bast and so on.


 
Don't forget the most overdrawn Egyptian god in the furry fandom, Anubis.


----------



## Smelge (Aug 16, 2010)

ArielMT said:


> Don't forget the most overdrawn Egyptian god in the furry fandom, Anubis.


 
God damn it woman.

You do not mention An**is around furries.

EVER


----------



## Alsation21 (Aug 16, 2010)

Smelge said:


> God damn it woman.
> 
> You do not mention An**is around furries.
> 
> EVER


 
The Inner furry and the worship of furry gods like Annubis lol


----------



## Aden (Aug 16, 2010)

Alsation21 said:


> The Inner furry and the worship of furry gods like Annubis lol


 
...was that a thought of some kind?


----------



## Alsation21 (Aug 16, 2010)

Aden said:


> ...was that a thought of some kind?



No it was an reply for humour


----------



## Willow (Aug 16, 2010)

Alsation21 said:


> The Inner furry and the worship of furry gods like Annubis lol


 Does not English?


----------



## Lobar (Aug 16, 2010)

Hey OP what's your opinion on this?


----------



## Aden (Aug 16, 2010)

Lobar said:


> Hey OP what's your opinion on this?


 
They should cast a spell to restore their photobucket images


----------



## Willow (Aug 17, 2010)

Lobar said:


> Hey OP what's your opinion on this?


 This

Or alternatively, this


----------



## CAThulu (Aug 17, 2010)

Wow...I go away for a few months and pagans get the same bash-hammer as Christians do.  nice.


OP, good luck with the forum.  I'd join, but I've never stuck around forums for long.  Sorry hun :/

Lobar:  Do some research and you'll get your answer on what pagans think of that shit.

Smegle: There are different groups on this site, such as Canadian furs, Christian Furs, etc.  If she want's a Pagan Fur site, let her.  It's up to the admins, not to your pathetic bawwing because you feel like p*ssing on someone's parade.

Alsatian21, my fellow celtic pagan, you kick ass


----------



## Lobar (Aug 17, 2010)

CAThulu said:


> Wow...I go away for a few months and pagans get the same bash-hammer as Christians do.  nice.
> 
> 
> OP, good luck with the forum.  I'd join, but I've never stuck around forums for long.  Sorry hun :/
> ...


 


Lobar said:


> Wiccans are infamous for being unable to take a joke.  Sorry man.


 
stereotype confirmed


----------



## Smelge (Aug 17, 2010)

CAThulu said:


> Smegle: There are different groups on this site, such as Canadian furs, Christian Furs, etc.  If she want's a Pagan Fur site, let her.  It's up to the admins, not to your pathetic bawwing because you feel like p*ssing on someone's parade.


 
Yes, but those groups you stated have got just a group on FA. They may have a forum for themselves, but they'll have started with a modest sized forum fitting their needs, rather than a forum waiting for the several thousand users the OP obviously expects. My point is that communities like that expand and grow dependant on the number of people who join. Not on how many forums the creator can shit out.


----------



## Atrak (Aug 17, 2010)

Pagan is just a term used by Christians to describe everyone from a different religion. So if you call yourself a pagan, then really you're just a Christian in denial. But hey, whatever floats your boat out to sea.


----------



## Aden (Aug 17, 2010)

Atrak said:


> Pagan is just a term used by Christians to describe everyone from a different religion.


 
Nop. Pagan religions are polytheistic.

Which can be even _more_ ridiculous than believing in one invisible sky wizard.


----------



## Willow (Aug 17, 2010)

CAThulu said:


> Smegle: There are different groups on this site, such as Canadian furs, Christian Furs, etc.  If she want's a Pagan Fur site, let her.  It's up to the admins, not to your pathetic bawwing because you feel like p*ssing on someone's parade.


 The funny thing about this is the fact that none of these groups are advertised on the site as separate forums. They're just groups set up on the forums and FA for people to join. 

It's not like pagans should get any special treatment. Make a group here and maybe advertise a forum among them. 

Also, isn't Pagan according to Christian belief anyone who doesn't worship God and like, false idols and stuff?

Edit: I love lupinealchemist's avatar. I tried finding a Why Wolf pic, but I couldn't.


----------



## Smelge (Aug 17, 2010)

And for your information, CAThulu, I am not ragging on Pagans. I am an Equal Opportunities Offender. I don't care what religion you are, I'll still piss you off regardless.


----------



## ArielMT (Aug 17, 2010)

Aden said:


> Nop. Pagan religions are polytheistic.
> 
> Which can be even _more_ ridiculous than believing in one invisible sky wizard.



Hey now, leave my sky daddies and earth mommies and faeries and magic and stuff alone!  :V

Seriously, it can get more confusing than that.  There's polytheism, pantheism, and panentheism as well.



Willow said:


> Also, isn't Pagan according to Christian belief anyone who doesn't worship God and like, false idols and stuff?



Pagan with a little P, and it's what they call non-Christians, much like all non-Jewish are called gentiles, though not exactly.  I've found that it's usually the more conservative or fundamentalist Christians who think non-Christians worship false idols instead of the divine creator of all that is, and are thus inherently anti-Christian somehow.  In before there's no such thing.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Aug 17, 2010)

Willow said:


> Edit: I love lupinealchemist's avatar. I tried finding a Why Wolf pic, but I couldn't.


I found that youtube plus the print screen key can be a valuable resource.


----------

